# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون المنافسة الاردني المؤقت رقم 49 لسنة 2002

## هيثم الفقى

قانون المنافسة الاردني المؤقت رقم 49 لسنة 2002

المنشور على الصفحة 3836 من عدد الجريدة الرسمية رقم 4560 تاريخ 15/8/2002



المادة 1

يسمى هذا القانون ( قانون المنافسة لسنة 2002) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية .



المادة 2

يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية حيثما وردت في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها ادناه ما لم تدل القرينة على غير ذلك : 

الوزارة : وزارة الصناعة والتجارة . 

الوزير : وزير الصناعة والتجارة . 

المديرية : مديرية المنافسة في الوزارة . 

المدير : مدير المديرية . 

المحكمة : المحكمة المختصة بالنظر في قضايا المنافسة وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون . 

المؤسسة : الشخص الطبيعي او الاعتباري الذي يمارس نشاطا اقتصاديا او أي تجمع من هؤلاء الاشخاص . 

السوق : السلعة او الخدمة او مجموع السلع او الخدمات التي تكون على اساس سعرها وخاصيتها واوجه استعمالها قابلة فيما بينها للاستعاضة عن أي منها بغيرها لتلبية حاجة معينة للمستهلك في منطقة جغرافية معينة تكون ظروف المنافسة فيها متجانسة . 

الوضع المهيمن : الوضع الذي تكون فيه المؤسسة قادرة على التحكم والتاثير في نشاط السوق.



المادة 3

اهداف القانون ونطاق تطبيقه :

أ . يهدف هذا القانون الى ترسيخ مبدا قواعد السوق وحرية الاسعار وفق الضوابط المنظمة لحرية المنافسة الهادفة الى ازدهار النشاط الاقتصادي في المملكة وحماية مصلحة المستهلك . 

ب. تسري احكام هذا القانون على جميع انشطة الانتاج والتجارة والخدمات في المملكة كما تنصرف احكامه الى أي انشطة اقتصادية تتم خارج المملكة وتترتب عليها اثار داخلها .



المادة 4

اسعار السلع والخدمات :

تتحدد اسعار السلع والخدمات وفقا لقواعد السوق ومبادئ المنافسة الحرة باستثناء ما يلي : 

أ . اسعار المواد الاساسية التي يتم تحديدها وفقا لاحكام قانون الصناعة والتجارة او أي قانون اخر . 

ب. الاسعار التي تحدد بقرار من مجلس الوزراء وبمقتضى اجراءات مؤقتة لمواجهة ظروف استثنائية او حالة طارئة او كارثة طبيعية على ان يعاد النظر في هذه الاجراءات خلال مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر من بدء تطبيقها .



المادة 5

الممارسات المخلة بالمنافسة :



أ . يحظر ، تحت طائلة المسؤولية ، أي ممارسات او تحالفات او اتفاقيات صريحة او ضمنية تشكل اخلالا بالمنافسة او الحد منها او منعها وبخاصة ما يكون موضوعها او الهدف منها ما يلي : 

1. تحديد اسعار السلع او بدل الخدمات او شروط البيع وما في حكم ذلك . 

2. تحديد كميات انتاج السلع او اداء الخدمات . 

3. تقاسم الاسواق على اساس المناطق الجغرافية او كميات المبيعات او المشتريات او العملاء او على أي اساس اخر يؤثر سلبا على المنافسة . 

4. اتخاذ اجراءات لعرقلة دخول مؤسسات الى السوق او لاقصائها منه . 

5. التواطؤ في العطاءات او العروض في مناقصة او مزايدة، ولا يعتبر من قبيل التواطؤ تقديم عروض مشتركة يعلن فيها اطرافها عن ذلك مند البداية على ان لا تكون الغاية منها منع المنافسة باي صورة كانت . 

ب. لا تسري احكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على الاتفاقيات ضعيفة الاثر التي لا تتجاوز الحصة الاجمالية للمؤسسات التي تكون طرفا فيها نسبة تحدد بتعليمات يصدرها الوزير لهذه الغاية وعلى الا تزيد تلك النسبة على (10%) وعلى ان لا تتضمن تلك الاتفاقيات احكاما بتحديد مستوى الاسعار وتقاسم الاسواق.



المادة 6

يحظر على أي مؤسسة لها وضع مهيمن في السوق او في جزء هام منه اساءة استغلال هذا الوضع للاخلال بالمنافسة او الحد منها او منعها بما في ذلك ما يلي : 

أ . تحديد او فرض اسعار او شروط اعادة بيع السلع او الخدمات . 

ب. التصرف او السلوك المؤدي الى عرقلة دخول مؤسسات اخرى الى السوق او اقصائها منه او تعريضها لخسائر جسيمة بما في ذلك البيع بالخسارة . 

ج. التمييز بين العملاء في العقود المتشابهة بالنسبة لاسعار السلع وبدل الخدمات او شروط بيعها وشرائها . 

د. ارغام عميل لها على الامتناع عن التعامل مع مؤسسة منافسة لها . 

هـ.السعي لاحتكار موارد معينة ضرورية لممارسة مؤسسة منافسة لنشاطها او لشراء سلعة او خدمة معينة بالقدر الذي يؤدي الى رفع سعرها في السوق او منع انخفاضه . 

و. رفض التعامل ، دون مبرر موضوعي ، مع عميل معين بالشروط التجارية المعتادة . 

ز. تعليق بيع سلعة او تقديم خدمة بشراء سلعة او سلع اخرى او بشراء كمية محددة او بطلب تقديم خدمة اخرى .



المادة 7

أ . لا تعتبر الممارسات الناجمة عن تطبيق قانون ساري المفعول والممارسات الداخلة ضمن الاجراءات المؤقتة التي يقررها 

مجلس الوزراء لمواجهة ظروف استثنائية او حالة طارئة او كارثة طبيعية اخلالا بالمنافسة بالمعنى المقصود في 

المادتين (5) و (6) من هذا القانون على ان يعاد النظر في هذه الاجراءات خلال مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر من بداية 

تطبيقها . 

ب. لا تعتبر اخلالا بالمنافسة الممارسات والترتيبات التي يستثنيها الوزير من تطبيق احكام المادتين (5) و (6) من هذا القانون ، بقرار معلل بناء على تنسيب من المدير ، اذا كانت تؤدي الى نتائج ايجابية ذات نفع عام يتعذر تحقيقه بدون هذا الاستثناء بما في ذلك اثارها الايجابية على تحسين القدرة التنافسية للمؤسسات او نظم الانتاج او التوزيع او تحقيق 

منافع معينة للمستهلك . 

ج. للوزير تطبيق الاستثناءات المشار اليها في الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة على نوع من الممارسات او الشروط التعاقدية او على ممارسات او ترتيبات او شروط تعاقدية لمؤسسات معينة على ان تطلب تلك المؤسسات منحها هذا الاستثناء وفق نموذج يعتمده الوزير لهذه الغاية . 

د . يمنح مقدم طلب الاستثناء المشار اليه في الفقرة (ج) من هذه المادة اشعارا باكتمال الملف وعلى الوزارة البت في الطلب خلال مدة لا تتجاوز تسعين يوما من تاريخ الاشعار على ان ينشر قرار الاستثناء او ملخص عنه في الجريدة الرسمية ويكون هذا القرار قابلا للطعن لدى محكمة العدل العليا . 

هـ. للوزير ان يحدد مدة لاستثناء هذه الممارسات او ان يخضعها لمراجعة دورية وله سحب الاعفاء في حالة مخالفة المؤسسة المعنية لشروط منحه .



المادة 8

الممارسات المخلة بنزاهة المعاملات التجارية :

أ . يحظر على كل منتج او مستورد او تاجر جملة او مقدم خدمة ما يلي : 

1. ان يفرض ، بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة ، حدى ادنى لاسعار اعادة بيع سلعة او خدمة . 

2. ان يفرض على طرف اخر او يحصل منه على اسعار او شروط بيع او شراء خاصة غير مبررة بشكل يؤدي الى اعطائه ميزة في المنافسة او الى الحاق الضرر به . 

ب. 1. يحظر على أي مؤسسة اعادة بيع منتج على حالته بسعر اقل من سعر شرائه الحقيقي مضافا اليه الضرائب والرسوم المفروضة على المنتج ومصاريف النقل ، ان وجدت ، اذا كان الهدف من ذلك الاخلال بالمنافسة . 

2. لمقاصد هذه الفقرة يقصد بسعر الشراء الحقيقي السعر المثبت في الفاتورة بعد تنزيل الخصومات المنصوص عليها فيها ولا يشمل هذا الحظر المنتجات سريعة التلف والتنزيلات المرخص بها لاي بيع يتم لتصفية الاعمال او تجديد المخزون باسعار اقل .



المادة 9

التركز الاقتصادي :

أ . يعتبر تركزا اقتصاديا لمقاصد هذا القانون كل عمل ينشا عنه نقل كلي او جزئي لملكية او حقوق الانتفاع من ممتلكات او حقوق او اسهم او حصص او التزامات مؤسسة الى مؤسسة اخرى من شانه ان يمكن مؤسسة او مجموعة مؤسسات من السيطرة ، بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشرة ، على مؤسسة او مجموعة مؤسسات اخرى . 

ب. يشترط لاتمام عمليات التركز الاقتصادي ، التي من شانها التاثير على مستوى المنافسة في السوق كتحقيق او تدعيم وضعية مهيمن الحصول على موافقة الوزير اذا تجاوزت الحصة الاجمالية للمؤسسة او المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادي (40%) من مجمل المعاملات في السوق . 

ج. على الرغم مما ورد في أي تشريع اخر ، يتوجب على الجهات المعنية بالترخيص لعمليات التركز الاقتصادي في أي قطاع ، قبل اصدار قرارها النهائي ، الاخذ براي الوزير عن مدى تاثير هذه العمليات على مستوى المنافسة في ذلك القطاع . 

د . على أي جهة او هيئة اعلام الوزارة بما يصل الى علمها من عمليات تركز اقتصادي تخضع لاحكام الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة .



المادة 10

أ . على المؤسسات التي ترغب في اتمام أي من عمليات التركز الاقتصادي المشار اليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة (9) من هذا القانون ان تقوم بتقديم طلب بذلك الى المديرية ، على الانموذج المعتمد من الوزارة ، خلال مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ ابرام مشروع اتفاق او ابرام اتفاق على عملية تركز اقتصادي مرفقا بما يلي :

1. عقد التاسيس والنظام الاساسي للمؤسسات المعنية . 

2. مشروع عقد او اتفاقية التركز. 

3. بيانا باهم السلع والخدمات التي تتعامل فيها المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادي وحصصها منها . 

4. تقريرا عن الابعاد الاقتصادية للعملية وبصورة خاصة اثارها الايجابية على السوق . 

5. البيانات المالية لاخر سنتين ماليتين لاي من المؤسسات المعنية بعملية التركز الاقتصادي وفروع تلك المؤسسات . 

6. بيانا بمساهمي المؤسسات المعنية او الشركاء في كل منها ونسبة مساهمة او حصة كل منهم . 

7. قائمة باسماء اعضاء مجلس ادارتها او هيئة مديريها او مديرها . 

8. كشفا بفروع كل مؤسسة . 

ب. للمؤسسات ان ترفق بالطلب بيانا بما تراه ضروريا من التزامات او اقتراحات للحد من الاثار السلبية المحتملة لعملية التركز الاقتصادي على السوق . 

ج. مع مراعاة احكام الفقرة (ج) من المادة (11) من هذا القانون للمديرية ان تطلب خطيا ولمرة واحدة أي معلومات او مستندات اضافية عن اتفاق التركز الاقتصادي واطرافه ، وعليها اصدار اشعار باستكمال المعلومات والمستندات عند تسلمها على ان لا ينتقص هذا الاشعار من حق المديرية في طلب معلومات اضافية او ممارسة الصلاحيات الرقابية . 

د. تعلن المديرية في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين ، وعلى نفقة مقدم الطلب ، عن طلب التركز الاقتصادي المقدم وفقا لاحكام الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على ان يتضمن الاعلان ملخصا عن موضوع الطلب ودعوة لكل ذي مصلحة لابداء رايه فيه خلال مدة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ الاعلان .

هـ. للوزير ، بعد التشاور مع الجهات ذات العلاقة ، اتخاذ أي اجراءات تحفظية لحين البت في الطلب المقدم بموجب الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 11

أ . للوزير بتنسيب من المدير ان يتخذ قرارا معللا بشان الطلبات المقدمة وفقا لاحكام المادة (10) من هذا القانون وعلى النحو التالي : 

1. الموافقة على عملية التركز الاقتصادي اذا كانت لا تؤثر سلبا على المنافسة او كانت لها اثار اقتصادية ايجابية تفوق أي اثار سلبية على المنافسة ، او كانت تؤدي الى تخفيض سعر الخدمات او السلع وايجاد فرص عمل او تشجيع التصدير او جذب الاستثمار او دعم قدرة المؤسسات الوطنية على المنافسة الدولية. 

2. الموافقة على عملية التركز الاقتصادي شريطة تعهد المؤسسات المعنية بتنفيذ شروط يحددها الوزير لهذه الغاية . 

3. عدم الموافقة على عملية التركز الاقتصادي واصدار قرار بالغائها واعادة الوضع الى ما كان عليه . 

ب. وفي جميع الحالات المبينة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة يجب ان يرفق بقرار الوزير بيان ملخص لعملية التركز الاقتصادي وتاثيرها على المنافسة في السوق بما في ذلك الاثار الاقتصادية فيه والشروط والالتزامات المترتبة على المؤسسات ، ان وجدت ، ويتم نشر القرار او ملخص عنه في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين على الاقل . 

ج. يصدر الوزير قراره بخصوص عملية التركز الاقتصادي خلال مدة لا تتجاوز تسعين يوما تبدا من تاريخ تقديم الطلب اذا كان مستكملا لجميع الشروط المطلوبة او من تاريخ الاشعار بوجوب استكماله واعلام صاحب الطلب بهذا القرار . 

د . للوزير ان يلغي موافقته السابقة في أي من الحالتين التاليتين : 

1. اذا خالفت المؤسسات المعنية ايا من الشروط والتعهدات التي صدرت الموافقة بموجبها. 

2. اذا تبين ان المعلومات الاساسية التي صدرت بموجبها الموافقة مضللة . 

هـ. يتم تبليغ قرارات الوزير الصادرة بمقتضى احكام هذه المادة الى الجهات المعنية ولها الطعن في القرار لدى محكمة العدل العليا .



المادة 12

أ . تتولى المديرية ، وبالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة ، المهام والصلاحيات التالية : 

1. المساهمة في اعداد الخطة العامة للمنافسة والتشريعات الخاصة بها واي دراسات تتعلق بها . 

2. العمل على نشر ثقافة المنافسة وعلى حمايتها وتشجيعها . 

3. تقصي المعلومات للكشف عن الممارسات المخلة بقواعد المنافسة وذلك بالتعاون مع الجهات ذات العلاقة . 

4. اجراء التحقيقات في الممارسات التي تكتشفها او بناء على ما تتلقاه من شكاوى وادعاءات او تلك التي تكلفها بها المحاكم المختصة واعداد تقارير عن نتائجها ورفع التنسيبات او التقارير للوزير او للمحكمة ، حسب مقتضى الحال . 

5. تلقي ومتابعة الطلبات المتعلقة بعمليات التركز الاقتصادي التي ورد النص عليها في المادة (10) من هذا القانون واعداد التقارير والتنسيبات ومشروعات القرارات بشانها . 

6. اصدار اراء توضيحية بالمسائل المتعلقة بعملها وذلك من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب المؤسسات . 

7. الاستعانة بخبراء او مستشارين من خارج الوزارة لانجاز أي من الاعمال التي تدخل ضمن صلاحياتها . 

8. التعاون مع الجهات المماثلة خارج المملكة لغايات تبادل المعلومات والبيانات وما يتعلق بتنفيذ قواعد المنافسة في حدود ما تسمح به المعاهدات الدولية شريطة المعاملة بالمثل . 

ب. يرفع الوزير الى مجلس الوزراء تقريرا سنويا عن وضع المنافسة . 

ج. لمقاصد ضمان حرية المنافسة بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون ، على الجهات الحكومية والهيئات التنظيمية القطاعية المنوط بها ممارسة رقابة على المنافسة بمقتضى التشريعات الخاصة بها الاخذ براي الوزارة في حدود اختصاصها المنصوص عليه في هذا القانون .





المادة 13

أ . يعتبر موظف المديرية المفوض خطيا من الوزير اثناء قيامه بعمله من رجال الضابطة العدلية في حدود اختصاصه . 

ب. يلزم موظفو المديرية واي شخص يطلع على اعمالها بالمحافظة على الاسرار المهنية .



المادة 14

أ . تشكل لجنة تسمى ( لجنة شؤون المنافسة ) برئاسة الوزير وعضوية كل من : 

1. امين عام الوزارة نائبا للرئيس . 

2. مدير عام هيئة تنظيم قطاع التامين . 

3. الرئيس التنفيذي لهيئة تنظيم قطاع الاتصالات . 

4. مدير عام هيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل . 

5. رئيس اتحاد الغرف التجارية . 

6. رئيس احدى غرف الصناعة يسميه الوزير . 

7. رئيس أي من جمعيات حماية المستهلك يسميه الوزير . 

8. ثلاثة اشخاص من ذوي الخبرة والاختصاص يسميهم الوزير . 

ب. تكون مدة العضوية بالنسبة للاشخاص الذين يسميهم الوزير وفقا للبنود (6) و (7) و ( من الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة سنتين قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة ويجوز تغيير أي عضو منهم بتعيين بديل له للمدة المتبقية من عضويته . 

ج. تتولى اللجنة المهام التالية : 

1. تقديم الراي والمشورة بما يتعلق بالخطة العامة للمنافسة ووضعها في مختلف القطاعات . 

2. دراسة المسائل المتعلقة باحكام هذا القانون التي يحيلها اليها الوزير بما في ذلك مشروعات القوانين والانظمة المتعلقة بالمنافسة او تلك التي تمنح امتيازات جديدة او حقوقا استثنائية .



المادة 15

أ . تجتمع اللجنة بدعوة من رئيسها او نائبه عند غيابه مرة كل ستة اشهر على الاقل ، ويكون اجتماعها قانونيا بحضور ما لا يقل عن ثلثي اعضائها على ان يكون من بينهم الرئيس او نائبه ، وتتخذ قراراتها باكثرية اعضائها على الاقل . 

ب. للوزير دعوة من يراه مناسبا للمشاركة في اجتماعات اللجنة دون ان يكون له الحق في التصويت على قراراتها . 

ج. يكون المدير مقررا للجنة يتولى اعداد جدول اعمالها وتدوين محاضر جلساتها وتلخيص توصياتها في التقرير السنوي .



المادة 16

أ . تنظر محكمة البداية المختصة في القضايا المتعلقة بما يلي : 

1. أي مخالفة لاحكام المواد (5) و (6) من هذا القانون والتي يقيمها أي من الجهات المشار اليها في الفقرة (أ) من المادة (17) من هذا القانون . 

2. أي مخالفة لاحكام المواد (9) و (10) من هذا القانون . 

3. عدم التقيد بالقرارات الصادرة عن الوزير بموجب احكام المادة (11) من هذا القانون . 

ب. تختص محكمة بداية عمان بالنظر في القضايا المذكورة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة لمدة سنتين اعتبارا من تاريخ سريان احكام هذا القانون ، وبعد انتهاء هذه المدة تتولى أي محكمة بداية مختصة بالنظر في تلك القضايا . 

ج. يشمل اختصاص المحكمة وفقا لاحكام هذه المادة قضايا التعويض المترتبة على تلك المخالفات وتخضع باقي مخالفات احكام هذا القانون للقواعد العامة لاختصاص المحاكم . 

د . يخصص للنظر في قضايا الممارسات المخلة بالمنافسة ضمن محكمة البداية المختصة قاض او اكثر من ذوي الاختصاص ممن تلقوا تدريبا خاصا على ان يتم تعيينهم بقرار من المجلس القضائي . 

هـ. يمثل النيابة العامة في قضايا المنافسة التي تقع ضمن اختصاص محكمة البداية مدع عام متخصص .





المادة 17

أ . يتم تحريك القضايا المتعلقة بالممارسات المخلة بالمنافسة المنصوص عليها بالمادتين (5) و(6) من الجهات المبينة ادناه وعلى ان ترفق اللوائح بوسائل الاثبات الاولية . 

1. بقرار من الوزير بتنسيب من المدير او بناء على طلب أي جهة رسمية اخرى . 

2. المؤسسات من القطاع الخاص . 

3. جمعيات حماية المستهلكين المرخصة . 

4. أي تجمع لخمسة مستهلكين متضررين على الاقل . 

5. غرف الصناعة والتجارة . 

6. الجمعيات المهنية والنقابية . 

7. الهيئات التنظيمية القطاعية . 

ب. وفي جميع الاحوال تكون الوزارة طرفا في كل قضايا المنافسة ولها ان تقدم أي دراسات او ملاحظات للمحكمة وان تطلب الاستمرار في نظر هذه القضايا حتى في الاحوال التي يسقط فيها أي من الجهات المشار اليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة الدعوى او يتصالحوا عليها ولها ايضا الطعن بالقرارات الصادرة في هذه القضايا . 

ج. للمحكمة ان تكلف المديرية باجراء التحقيقات اللازمة بخصوص اللوائح الواردة اليها من الاطراف المشار اليها في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة على ان تقوم المديرية بموافاتها بتقرير بخصوصها خلال مدة محددة . 

د . تعطى قضايا المنافسة صفة الاستعجال وللمحكمة ، اذا رات ذلك مناسبا ، ان تصدر القرارات والاوامر الموقتة لوقف أي تصرف او منعه .



المادة 18

أ . تصدر المحكمة نتيجة المحاكمة قرارا يتضمن بصورة خاصة ما يلي : 

1. بيان مدى مخالفة الممارسات المعروضة عليها لاحكام هذا القانون . 

2. الامر بازالة المخالفة ضمن مدة تحددها المحكمة او فرض شروط خاصة على المخالف في ممارسة نشاطه حسب مقتضى الحال . 

3. ايقاع العقوبة المقررة على المخالفين . 

ب. وللمحكمة ان تامر بنشر قرارها او ملخص عنه على نفقة المخالف في صحيفتين يوميتين محليتين على الاقل . 

ج. يجب ان يتضمن نص القرار سردا للوقائع وتحليلا للممارسات وتاثيرها على سير اليات السوق وتوازنها وكذلك درجة خطورتها . 

د . يتخذ الوزير الاجراءات اللازمة التي تكفل تنفيذ قرارات المحكمة المتعلقة بالاوامر والشروط الخاصة لممارسة النشاط التي قد تفرضها المحكمة وفقا لاحكام البند (2) من الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة . 

هـ. تكون القرارات الصادرة عن المحكمة في القضايا المتعلقة بالمنافسة خاضعة للطعن لدى محكمة الاستئناف والتمييز .



المادة 19

أ . يقوم موظف المديرية المفوض خطيا من المدير باجراء التحقيقات اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون وله في سبيل ذلك القيام بما يلي : 

1. الدخول خلال ساعات العمل اليومية الى المحلات التجارية والمكاتب والمخازن لاجراء المعاينة او التفتيش . 

2. الاطلاع على المستندات والسجلات والملفات والاحتفاظ باي منها مقابل اشعار بالتسلم او الحصول على نسخ او صور منها مقابل اشعار بالتسلم او الحصول على نسخ او صور من هذه المستندات ويشمل ذلك ملفات الحاسوب متضمنة ما تم الاحتفاظ به في المحضر على ان تتم اعادتها عند الانتهاء من تدقيقها .

3. اجراء التحقيق مع أي شخص يشتبه بمخالفته لاحكام هذا القانون وتدوين افادته في محضر يحرره لهذه الغاية . 

ب. يتوجب على الموظفين القيام بالكشف عن هويتهم واطلاع صاحب العلاقة على نسخة من التفويض الخطي . 

ج. للمدير بمقتضى الصلاحيات المخولة اليه بموجب هذا القانون ان يطلب من أي شخص مطلع او يحتمل اطلاعه على معلومات تتعلق بمخالفة قيد التحقيق اما لسماع افادته او تقديم ما يطلب منه من بيانات او وثائق او مستندات لديه او في حيازته . 

د. يتم توثيق نتائج التحقيقات في أي مخالفة لاحكام المادتين (5) و(6) من هذا القانون في تقارير مفصلة مرفق بها محاضر المعاينة والمعلومات ووسائل الاثبات على ان يشمل هذا التقرير تحليلا دقيقا لوضع المنافسة فيه وتاثيرها على توازن السوق . 

هـ. في حال ثبوت المخالفة يقرر الوزير ، بناء على تنسيب المدير ، احالة المخالفة الى المحكمة ، اما في حال عدم ثبوتها فيقرر حفظ التحقيق بصورة مؤقتة او دائمة مع اعلام الاطراف ذات العلاقة .



المادة 20

يعاقب كل من يخالف ايا من احكام المادتين (5) و(6) من هذا القانون : 

أ . بغرامة لا تقل عن (1%) ولا تزيد على (5%) من اجمالي مبيعات السلع او اجمالي ايرادات الخدمات لمرتكب المخالفة وتحتسب على النحو التالي : 

1. على اساس اجمالي مبيعات السلع او اجمالي ايرادات الخدمات في السوق حسبما هو مبين بالبيانات المالية للسنة المالية السابقة لارتكاب المخالفة . 

2. على اساس اجمالي مبيعاته المتعلق بالمنتجات موضوع المخالفة اذا كان نشاط الجهة المخالفة يشتمل على منتجات عدة واقتصرت المخالفة على بعضها . 

3. على اساس تحدده المحكمة اذا كان نشاط الجهة المخالفة يشتمل على منتجات عدة واقتصرت المخالفة على بعضها وتعذر تحديد اجمالي المبيعات المتعلق بالمنتجات موضوع المخالفة . 

ب. بغرامة لا تقل عن (1000) الف دينار ولا تزيد على (50000) خمسين الف دينارا اذا كان رقم المبيعات او الايرادات غير محدد .



المادة 21

يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن (1000) الف دينار ولا تزيد على (50000) خمسين الف دينار كل من يخالف احكام أي من المادتين (9) و (10) من هذا القانون او لم يتقيد باي قرار تم اتخاذه وفقا لاحكام المادة (11) من هذا القانون .



المادة 22

يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن (200) مائتي دينار ولا تزيد على (20000) عشرين الف دينار كل من خالف احكام المادة ( من هذا القانون .



المادة 23

يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن (1000) الف دينار ولا تزيد على (10000) عشرة الاف دينارا كل من قام بافشاء أي معلومات تقرر انها سرية يحصل عليها من أي مصدر الا بامر من المحكمة .



المادة 24

يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن (500) خمسمائة دينار ولا تزيد على (5000) خمسة الاف دينار كل من منع موظفا مكلفا باداء مهامه وفق الصلاحيات المخولة له بموجب المادة (19) من هذا القانون او اخفى او اتلف مستندات او وثائق او سجلات او ملفات تفيد التحقيق .



المادة 25

أ . يراعى في تحديد الغرامات المفروضة بموجب احكام هذا القانون حجم المنفعة التي حصلت عليها الجهة المخالفة ومقدار الضرر الواقع على الغير . 

ب. للمحكمة ان تخفف عقوبة الغرامة على أي مخالف لاحكام المادتين (5) و(6) من هذا القانون اذا قدم الى المديرية معلومات تؤدي الى الكشف عن تلك المخالفات .





المادة 26

لا يحول اصدار الحكم بالغرامة وفق احكام هذا القانون دون الحكم بالحبس وفقا لاحكام قانون العقوبات او أي قانون اخر .



المادة 27

احكام ختامية :



على كل مؤسسة ان تقوم بتوفيق اوضاعها وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون خلال مدة لا تزيد على اربعة اشهر من تاريخ نفاذ احكامه بما في ذلك ازالة كل ممارسة او اتفاق او ترتيب قائم قبل تاريخ صدروه او طلب الاستثناء المشار اليه في المادة (7) من هذا القانون وللوزير في الحالة الاخيرة ان يمنح مدة اضافية لتوفيق الاوضاع لا تتجاوز تسعين يوما .



المادة 28

يصدر مجلس الوزراء الانظمة اللازمة لتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون .



المادة 29

رئيس الوزراء والوزراء مكلفون بتنفيذ احكام هذا القانون

----------

